# Gothic 2 DNdR: Der Eisdrache



## Tronox1200 (1. Februar 2005)

Hi Leudz,

wie töte ich den Eisdrachen? Der regneriert sich ja ständig. Kann ich den auch töten ohne Feuerregen?


----------



## Pyrokar (1. Februar 2005)

Tronox1200 am 01.02.2005 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> wie töte ich den Eisdrachen? Der regneriert sich ja ständig. Kann ich den auch töten ohne Feuerregen?




klar kann man den ohne feuerregen töten.

1.spruchrolle "monster schrumpfen" kaufen
2.mit feuerdämonen bearbeiten (aber gegenm eißdrachen kA,müssteste ausprobieren..nebenbei noch draufhacken)
3.einfach auf die einfache art "draufhaun".(nur wenne drachenjäger oder paladin bist   ),so hab ichs gemacht

nebenbei.mach mal mehr angaben..(lvl,stärke,waffe (runen usw.),und die gilde
könnt ja sein das du einfach zu schwach bist.dann musse n bissel leveln gehn.

ps. alle drachen regenerieren sich in DndR^^

grüße


----------



## bjoerns89 (1. Februar 2005)

Tronox1200 am 01.02.2005 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> wie töte ich den Eisdrachen? Der regneriert sich ja ständig. Kann ich den auch töten ohne Feuerregen?



seit dem addon regenerieren sich alle drachen, dh du musst versuchen ihm möglichst schnell schaden zuzufügen und dich nicht auf einen langen kampf einlassen, vor allem darfst du dich nicht zurückziehen um zu heilen oder mana aufzuladen, dann ist er meistens wieder ganz heil. ich habe mir als söldner 2 steingolems und einen haufen skelette beschworen um ihn abzulenken und ihn dann mit dem schwert getötet. deutlich einfacher ist es sich dämonen beschwören spruchrollen zu kaufen und die dämonen die hauptarbeit machen zu lassen. auch als magier empfiehlt sich zuerst etwas zu beschwören ( besser mit spruchrollen damit man mana spart) und ihn während er mit den beschworenen verbündeten kämpft ihn mit zaubern anzugreifen ( besser keine  flächenzauber wie feuerregen weil sonst die eigenen verbündeten mit getroffen werden). oder du kaufst dir einfach einige feuerregen spruchrollen.


----------



## bjoerns89 (1. Februar 2005)

bjoerns89 am 01.02.2005 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tronox1200 am 01.02.2005 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mist pyrokar war schneller. ach ja das hab ich vergessen. monster schrumpfen tuts auch.


----------



## Tronox1200 (1. Februar 2005)

Pyrokar am 01.02.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Tronox1200 am 01.02.2005 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Waffe: Rapier
Stärke: 86
lvl: 36 (glaub ich)
Gilde: Drachenjäger


----------



## Pyrokar (1. Februar 2005)

ja dann.das dürfte reichen ihm wehzutun.

beschwör alles wasse hast (am besten feuerwaran u./o. Dämon)
und dann gib ihm saures   

ps.net wirklich "alles"..


Spoiler



da kommen noch 3 drachen.einer im tal.und zwei auf der letzten insel



dann viel glück


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (1. Februar 2005)

Feuerwarane beschwören   

In die kann man sich doch nur verwandeln oder?


----------



## Tronox1200 (1. Februar 2005)

Pyrokar am 01.02.2005 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ja dann.das dürfte reichen ihm wehzutun.
> 
> beschwör alles wasse hast (am besten feuerwaran u./o. Dämon)
> und dann gib ihm saures
> ...




Ich habe es versucht, abaer meine Dämonen haben sich gegnseitig verkloppt.

Geht's auch mit Unwetter?


----------



## Tronox1200 (1. Februar 2005)

> seit dem addon regenerieren sich alle drachen, dh du musst versuchen ihm möglichst schnell schaden zuzufügen und dich nicht auf einen langen kampf einlassen, vor allem darfst du dich nicht zurückziehen um zu heilen oder mana aufzuladen, dann ist er meistens wieder ganz heil. ich habe mir als söldner 2 steingolems und einen haufen skelette beschworen um ihn abzulenken und ihn dann mit dem schwert getötet. deutlich einfacher ist es sich dämonen beschwören spruchrollen zu kaufen und die dämonen die hauptarbeit machen zu lassen. auch als magier empfiehlt sich zuerst etwas zu beschwören ( besser mit spruchrollen damit man mana spart) und ihn während er mit den beschworenen verbündeten kämpft ihn mit zaubern anzugreifen ( besser keine  flächenzauber wie feuerregen weil sonst die eigenen verbündeten mit getroffen werden). oder du kaufst dir einfach einige feuerregen spruchrollen.




Ich wollte mit ja auch einige Feuerregenzauber holen, aber niemend hat mehr welche.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (1. Februar 2005)

Tronox1200 am 01.02.2005 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Pyrokar am 01.02.2005 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann beschwör halt nur einen


----------



## Pyrokar (1. Februar 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 01.02.2005 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Tronox1200 am 01.02.2005 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




      genau.und wenn der eine tot is den andern


----------



## Tronox1200 (1. Februar 2005)

Geschafft, er ist tot.
Ich habe einen Geschwindigkeitstrank genommen, bin durchgerannt, benutzte den einen Feuerregen den ich hatte und beschwörte die Dämonen.


----------



## Pyrokar (1. Februar 2005)

naja...ich hätt den feuerregen für den letzten gebraucht.
aber trotzdem "herzlichen glückwunsch    "


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (1. Februar 2005)

Warum eigentlich so kompliziert????

3 Skellette beschwören sollte eigentlich reichen bei den Drachen..... die Viecher sind einfach nur ncoh bekloppt


----------



## Tronox1200 (1. Februar 2005)

Bei gothic 2 gab' es doch nur drei Drachen. Sind seit dem Add-On neue hinzugefügt worden?


----------



## Stargazer (1. Februar 2005)

Tronox1200 am 01.02.2005 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei gothic 2 gab' es doch nur drei Drachen. Sind seit dem Add-On neue hinzugefügt worden?



Es gab schon immer 4 Drachen !   

@topic: Verwandle dich in einen Feuerwaran......


----------



## Tronox1200 (1. Februar 2005)

> =Stargazer am 01.02.2005 15:37]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jetzt weiß ich es auch wieder. Hab's vergessen.


----------

